# Mitchell 302 Vs Penn Greenie 700



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

Puchased 2 reels the other day and I am debating which one to use on my cobia rod. Will one stand up better against cobia/kings? Also im a little confused on the lbs line to use. I have fished for cobia with 20lb mono and a 30-40lb shock leader, but I have never site casted for them. Is the leader necessary or should I be using a heavier test.


----------



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

upon further investigation I think the Penn is a 704. I'm not completly sure because of the fact that the reel was painted and the markings are unreadable. Its is the same size as the Mitchell. Anyone have a idea on this.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

both are good reels, the penn will have a little smoother drag but other than that there is not to much difference. depending on where your fishing for cobia/king depends on your line. on a boat 20 mono with a 40 pound mono leader will be fine. and 20 pound mono and a steel leader for king. if you fish the pier most people use braid for cobia because you can cast a lot farther. but i would still use mono for kings on the pier. hope this helps


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If its the same size of the 302, it could be a 706 greenie.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

does it have a manual pickup/ no bail?


----------



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

Both reels still have bail. Not to familiar with these reels as I have alwaya used conventional reels for pier fishing. Can the be easily converted? Thanks for the info so far!


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

if the penn has a bail then its not a 706 its a 704 but they are pretty easy to convert just have a by a manual kit


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

if it has a bale as stated it is not a 706. the difference in a 700 and a 704 is easy to identify. the 704 has a 1 piece rotor, a 700 has a 2 piece rotor and the bottom of the rotor will look stainless. it really does not matter as they are about the same reel. most parts are interchangeable and hold the same amount of line.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is the best place to get a manual kit?


----------



## ezat (Oct 9, 2010)

ebay, thefisher_man


----------

